# [TL] East Timor-Timór Lorosa'e-Timor Leste



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Klabat said:


> Kondisinya Mirip Jayapura-Papua, cuman kayaknya klo Perbelanjaan sama Hotel masih lebih maju Jayapura tapi kepadatan Penduduk masih Dili.....


This is an English-only forum.


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Suai - Beaco Highway Project* - has been planned since 2010, never heard any progress until now. I've seen imagery of land clearing on Google Earth over Suai, but the latest imagery is from 2013.


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Driving in Dili*






In this video we could see that Timor Leste is adopting Indonesian rules of road signs, also following to use Clearview as their typeface


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Driving videos in Timor Leste

In this video you can see TLS has a distinct speed limit sign


----------



## Yux (Aug 21, 2015)

From one perspective: perhaps it is good they have got independence from Indonesia as the govt mainly concentrates on developing Java.

Therefore with increasing development in East Timor, it can become an economic center in the region (Maluku, Papua, Flores)


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Losbp said:


> *Suai - Beaco Highway Project* - has been planned since 2010, never heard any progress until now. I've seen imagery of land clearing on Google Earth over Suai, but the latest imagery is from 2013.


This project is ongoing!














































https://www.facebook.com/groups/1273599129319268/?fref=nf


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Dili - Liquica Road*

A 2x2 stretch at the start


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It turns out there is a 155 kilometer expressway under development that will run from Dili to Suai on the south coast. So far 30 kilometers is actually under construction along the south coast near Suai. It is built by China.


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Some videos about the *Suai Beaco Expressway*


----------



## Cabron del Mar (Sep 29, 2013)

Losbp said:


> Some videos about the *Suai Beaco Expressway*


Timor Leste is making good progress


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Suai - Beaco Expressway*

So interesting that they're going to use the same expressway road signs from Indonesia 


















































































Sandra Goncalves


----------



## squirrelq (Jan 20, 2009)

Why is it signposted in English and not Portuguese or Tetun?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

English is supposedly a "working language" in Timor-Leste, perhaps to attract foreign investment, which seems to be the main purpose of this highway.

This is the first 30.3 km phase of a total 156 km planned Suai - Beaço Expressway along the south coast of Timor-Leste. 

This expressway will mainly serve industrial purposes, there are only villages and small towns along its route, not even a small city. It is also called the South Coast Petroleum Infrastructure Project.

It is built by Chinese companies but interestingly it isn't built with Chinese design standards, with the yellow road markings and Indonesian signage.


----------



## andre_e (Sep 11, 2010)

They should use and promote the portuguese language in Timor-Leste


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

The first expressway in East Timor from Suai to Zumalai has been opened since November last year


----------



## espewe (Aug 27, 2014)

The expressway is suprisingly better than what we got here in Indonesia. Good!


----------



## mubd (Oct 14, 2009)

That is crazy. Such an unbelievable white elephant I'm just lost for words...

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07...nfrastructure-to-process-gas-onshore/11318924


----------

